# Rest week in training phases...



## sophos9 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've currently scheduled 1 week rest for each 6 weeks of training to give the CNS a chance to catch up.

What are your thoughts on this - do you have a rest period in your training?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i think its a great plan mate-i bet after each of them weeks all your weights will be up--mines are.

i look forward to my rest weeks now,they can also be used to do stuff you cant be arrsed with during training cycle,decorating or other ghastliness


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I just had two weeks off from 3 months training and it done me good 

Maybe only a week next time but yeah it defo good to have a little rest now and then :thumbup1:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

You definitely need to rest occasionally,

You don't grow in the gym you grow while at rest.

I'm currently at the start of a 2 week rest period.

I normally schedule a week every 6-8 weeks depending on how I'm feeling.

I neglected to do that last time so need a longer rest this time. A week wont cut it now as I have picked up a few niggles along teh way and need to give them chance to heal up.

I'm toying with the ideal or just doing deadlifts on Saturday though after 7 days off and then resting the whole of the following week as planned.

I did toy with booking a holiday for me and the missis but then decided I couldn't face spending two weeks with her lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

sophos9 said:


> I've currently scheduled 1 week rest for each 6 weeks of training to give the CNS a chance to catch up.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this - do you have a rest period in your training?


You dont need a week OFF to rest the cns. You just need a week where you lower intensity and volume /load.

If you feel bad not going in the gym for a week (like alot do) then have 2x full body bodyweight workouts or maybe do some light CV and some restoration work. A recovery week is a perfect opportunity to do some rehab and prehab for the shoulders etc

M


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Should be moving into my new place pretty soon, and think I will have a week off then, think it's about time :thumbup1:

Though to stop me feeling guilty and eating rubbish I might do some light CV, as mentioned above


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

martin brown said:


> You dont need a week OFF to rest the cns. You just need a week where you lower intensity and volume /load.
> 
> If you feel bad not going in the gym for a week (like alot do) then have 2x full body bodyweight workouts or maybe do some light CV and some restoration work. A recovery week is a perfect opportunity to do some rehab and prehab for the shoulders etc
> 
> M


total rest works better and as for rehab etc recuperation does occur if allow the time ,if folk got the message about recovery/rehabilitation and overtraining thered be a lot more muscle about


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

paulo said:


> total rest works better and as for rehab etc recuperation does occur if allow the time ,if folk got the message about recovery/rehabilitation and overtraining thered be a lot more muscle about


I don't get your point - you think a weeks rest is better than recovery and rehabilitation work?

Na. Sorry but that's just not true. Maybe you don't understand what recovery and rehab work is.


----------



## sophos9 (Sep 19, 2008)

So I took the week off and the first weeks results back in the gym averaged a 2.5kg increase across the routine which may not sound much however with 214 reps in total, it puts it into perspective. Small amount of growth too, very very slight increase in BF%

For my current stage of training (hypertrophy) I felt this worked well and was the right length of time. Certainly felt better!

Martin, you mention that CNS does not take a week (average) - what are your thoughts on CNS vs. muscle recovery?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

sophos9 said:


> Martin, you mention that CNS does not take a week (average) - what are your thoughts on CNS vs. muscle recovery?


I just said you don't need to rest for a week to allow the CNS to adapt. There is a possibility that most people's training (bodybuilding in particular) doesn't put that much stress on the CNS in the first place.

Strength routines require diffferent phases than bodybuilding routines. Alot of bodybuilders I know simply back off the intensity if they feel they need to. You can still train, just back off enough to allow some recovery and you should be fine.

I'm not saying a week off can't be good for you, I'm just pointing out you don't always actually need a week off the gym totally to help recovery - light CV, stretching and prehab or rehab work can be a very good use of this downtime.

M


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

1 week in 6 is too much rest imo.

4 progress weeks 1 week maintance 4 progressive weeks 1 week off repeat will work fine for most.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

martin brown said:


> I just said you don't need to rest for a week to allow the CNS to adapt. There is a possibility that most people's training *(bodybuilding in particular) doesn't put that much stress on the CNS in the first place. *
> 
> Strength routines require diffferent phases than bodybuilding routines. Alot of bodybuilders I know simply back off the intensity if they feel they need to. You can still train, just back off enough to allow some recovery and you should be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm just at the end of 6 days off and am having mental issues with not going to the gym. It drives me crackers. I'm getting the odd niggle though as the weights get heavier, like aching in the bottom of my tricpes next to my elbow and knee issues with the squat etc.

I needed a week off, but had to force myself not to go.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Trained for about 8 weeks, hard dieting, and muscles felt like they had been f*cked by a train.

Just come back from a week off - feel awesome. Strength gone up and have renewed focus. Was hard staying away from the gym but muscles grow during rest, not while lifting, and I feel 1000 times better.

Cant recommend it enough - have a week off after a couple of months training. Feel the benefits!


----------



## golden body (Mar 9, 2009)

If you want to rest 1 in 6 weeks you must choose kind of training like superset


----------



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

About to start my rest week now, went to the gym today for back and biceps and just realised my body is pretty shattered, been 3 times a week without fail since jan 4th. Hoping to heal a few minor niggles and what not, just gonna be hard as hell to keep myself away from the gym!! With regard to eating , do you lot keep calorie intake the same or drop it slightly as your not working out?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

A week off the gym is always good now and then. You will come back in the gym refreshed and ready to go. Try not to make it longer though. I took a few weeks off over Christmas and when I came back it was a struggle. Still trying to get my strength back. Very depressing!


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Im currently in my 3rd week off as i am taking a month off from hard training and dieting from last year.

slowly feeling better but alot can be said for time off!

cns,adrenals ect all need a rest too as they can become taxed from too much stress ect


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

D-TROPIN said:


> Im currently in my 3rd week off as i am taking a month off from hard training and dieting from last year.
> 
> slowly feeling better but alot can be said for time off!
> 
> cns,adrenals ect all need a rest too as they can become taxed from too much stress ect


 This is the real issue.

It can also be avoided if you schedule your training/suppluments/food intake in a cyclic fashion. That said i assume you competed and when you do that there is pretty much no way not to stress the whole system out.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Get Too Paranoid ! :cursing:

Never Rest arrhhhh even on holiday gotta find the nearest gym and beast it out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

The Bam said:


> Get Too Paranoid ! :cursing:
> 
> Never Rest arrhhhh even on holiday gotta find the nearest gym and beast it out :lol:


 Screw that the only thing i on my year holiday is laze around in a tank top drinking cocktails


----------

